

Top Young UK Entrepreneurs to Watch Out for in 2010 - langer
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2010/01/04/top-10-young-uk-entrepreneurs-to-watch-out-for-in-2010/

======
petercooper
No offense to these folks, but having been around the block a few times, it
strikes me how the lists of people or companies to "watch out for" rarely
result in people who become well known. Maybe I've just seen too many of these
lists. These seem to be filled with people who've actively courted the media.

Would the most notable members of the tech community now have made similar
lists 5-10 years ago? I'm thinking not, but perhaps there are some
counterexamples I'll suddenly be provided with..? ;-)

